# Shipping to USA



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone have the name of a good company that can be used to ship some items back to the USA? These things (some artwork, etc.) are too large for an extra suitcase but not enough to use an international mover.

Thanks.


----------

